# How far away from humans



## SaraiD83 (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi.... I'm closing on 2 acres next week & planning to start a hobby farm.... I have 4 kids ages 3-10 & we really want to keep bees... The problem is all of our space is used space... None of my kids are allergic that I know of, but I don't know where to put the bees... :-/ I'm afraid that if the bees are anywhere near our garden or animals it might cause a problem.... Can you guys help me figure out what a safe distance from everything my hive should be? I'm such a noob... Thanks in advance!


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm currently building a new garden 8-10' from 10 hives and they are plenty busy working and don't have time to waste bugging me.

That said in a dearth or right after harvest or right before winter they sometimes get cranky.

Overall they won't be bugging anyone, but how about in the orchard or beside the veggies where you don't want the kids climbing/trampling anyhow?

I'd be more worried about putting them too far off out of site and having bears or skunks damaging them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Here at home mine are in the front yard about 100' from the front door. The front door garden and the bees are the best thing for keeping sales persons and those church people away from the door.

In the back yard they are only about 75 feet from the back door.

 Al


----------



## 258Pots (Apr 23, 2015)

There is an apiary with about 100 nucs about 200 feet from my house. When the trees bloom you can hear the hum from above...

They don't bother us...


----------

